# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  'Ελση [Lady Hudson-Kinahan, Elsie, Κύκνος]

## Ellinis

> There is mention of *"*_Elssi Togia_*" before the WW2* but there is no way this is the same ship (see attachment). 
> 
> Elsi Togia 1.jpg


H φωτο που επισύναψες είναι πραγματικά το προπολεμικό ΕΛΣΗ του Ι.Τόγια που χάθηκε στον πόλεμο.

Το προπολεμικό ΕΛΣΗ είχε ταξιδέψει στα νερά μας για 27 χρόνια. Ναυπηγήθηκε –μαζί με τρία αδελφάκια- το 1891 στα Ailsa Troon για την British & Irish Steam Packet Co. και ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Δουβλίνο-Λονδίνο.
Kαι οι σχετικές φωτογραφίες της «κλάσσης» του με τα χρώματα της B&I.

Lady_XXXXXX-01.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/B-and-I_SPCo.html

elsi as LADY_HUDSON-KINAHAN_29.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2550

Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1914 για τον Τζων ΜακΔουαλ και ονομάστηκε ΕΛΣΗ (ELSIE). Με το όνομα ELSIE εμφανίζεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στην παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ του gtogias.




> Thessaloniki_1.jpg


Το 1919 πέρασε –μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της ατμοπλοϊας του Τζών- στην ΑΕΕΘΕ του Παληού και η λατινική γραφή του ονόματος του απλοποιήθηκε σε ΕLSI. 
Στη συνέχεια αλλάζει χέρια μερικές φορές, μέχρι που καταλήγει στην Ατμοπλοΐα Ι.Τόγια. Μια διαφήμιση του επι Τόγια υπάρχει *εδώ*. 

Τα χαρακτηριστικά και την σταδιοδρομία του τα βρίσκουμε και στο clydesite: 


> Last Name: ELSI (1919)
> Previous Names: ELSIE (1914)
> Propulsion: Triple expansion steam engine 283hp single screw
> Launched: Saturday, 05/09/1891
> Built: 1891
> Ship Type: Steamship
> Tonnage: 1375 grt
> Length: 273.5 feet
> Breadth: 34.1 feet
> ...


Το πλοίο πραγματικά βυθίστηκε στη Σούδα όμως δεν το διέλυσαν οι Γερμανοί. Αντίθετα το ανελκύσανε και το επισκεύασαν. Το τέλος του ήρθε τον Απρίλη του 1943 έξω από την Κεφαλονιά και ήταν τραγικό. 

Ο γνωστός δύτης Κ.Θωκταρίδης αναφέρει στο φόρουμ theabyss.gr: 



> Η τύχη του ΕΛΣΗ είναι κάπως μπερδεμένη στην βιβλιογραφία μέσα από την έρευνα όμως προέκυψε ότι βυθίστηκε στο ναρκοπέδιο της ΜΟΥΝΤΑΣ νοτιοανατολικά της ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑΣ πλησίον των ναυαγίων ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ και ΠΕΡΣΕΥΣ. 
> ΕΛΣΗ ολ χωρ.1433 τον. Νηολ. Πειραιά 282 Πλοιοκτ. ΤΟΓΙΑΣ Ο.Ε Εβυθισθη αρχικά στην Σούδα , ανελκύσθη υπό των Γερμανών και εβυθίσθη έξωθι Κεφαλληνίας μετά την παράδοσιν των Ιταλών και τα γεγονότα του Αργοστολίου το 1943.
> Επνίγησαν εκτός των Ιταλών και 5 Έλληνες και 7 Γερμανοί εκ του πληρώματος.
> *ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΝ* 
> *ΔΡΑΣΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΥΣΙΑΙ ΕΠΑΜ. ΜΠΑΜΠΟΥΡΗ*


Και ο δύτης Κ.Καρέλας συμπληρώνει :



> Oι τελευταίες εξελίξεις όσον αφορά την έρευνα για το Έλση δείχνουν ότι το πλοίο πήγαινε στην Κεφαλλονιά να παραλάβει αιχμαλώτους παρά επέστρεφε γεμάτο με αιχμαλώτους. Την τελευταία αποστολή του μεταφέροντας αιχμαλώτους στον Πειραιά την είχε κάνει στις 10.9.43 μαζί με το ατμόπλοιο DONIRETTI.
> Δεδομένου ότι χτύπησε σε νάρκη στις 23.9 και βυθίστηκε στις 24 ενδέχεται να βυθίστηκε αρκετά μακρύτερα και σύμφωνα με κάποια στοιχεία αρκετά νοτιότερα σε βάθος 90 περίπου μέτρων.


Σχετικά εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Sygxaritiria!!! Not only did you identify her correctly but you also gave us so much about her history!!! Exceptional

Here are some of _Elsie's_ schedules

May 15, 1909 --- Piraeus, Alexandria, Port Said
July 16, 1919 --- Piraeus, Herakleion, Rethymnon, Chania, Alexandria, Port Said
19190515 Elsi.jpg19190716 Palios.jpg

November 24, 1919 --- Piraeus, Chalkis, Volos, Thessaloniki
December 18, 1919 --- Piraeus, Chios, Mytilene, Thesasloniki, Bolos, Chalkis, Piraeus
19191124 Palios.jpg19191218 Palios.jpg

_Elsie_ as _Lady Hudson-Kinahan_

Lady.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From: *ΙΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ & ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟ**Σ*

_Elsie's_ as a I. Togias ship in the 1930s. Water painting by Antonios Milanos

Elsi (I. Togias).jpg

From: *ΙΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ & ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ*


One final photograph (with some retouching) of _Elsie_... A good photographer can transform a ship into a colossus!

Elsie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here are some more of _Elsie's_ schedules

August 19, 1920 ---  Piraeus, Chania, Rethymnon, Herakleion, Alexandria, Port Said
19200819a Pailos.jpg

For almost two years, Elsie is absent from passenger routes giving the suspicion that she was used for troops transfer. Then on...

January 27, 1923 ---  Piraeus, Chania, Rethymnon, Herakleion, Alexandria
19230127 Pailos.jpg

And then on June 21, 1924... Pireaus, Chios, Mytilene, Myrina, Alexandroupolis, Kavala, Aghion Oros, Thessaloniki, Volos, Aedipsos, Chalkis, Piraeus
19240621 Palios1.jpg
19240621 Palios2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here are some more of _Elsie's_ schedules

September 18, 1924 ---  Thessaloniki, Volos, Aedipsos, Chalkis, Piraeus, Herakleion, Alexandria
February 19, 1925 --- Thessaloniki, Volos, Chalkis, Piraeus, Alexandria

19240918 Palios.jpg19250219 Palios.jpg

And finally...
July 16, 1925 ---  Thessaloniki, Volos, Aedipsos, Chalkis, Piraeus, Alexandria

19250716 Pailos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι ανακαλύψαμε μια σημαντική φωτογραφία σε μια απρόσμενη πηγή.

Στο εξαιρετικό, λεύκωμα του *Πάνου Α. Υφαντή*

*ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΙΔΗΣ*

_"Τ' αχνάρια ενός μύθου ..."_ 

υπάρχει μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του πλοίου *"Έλση".*
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στη Μικρασία.
Έπειτα από 2.800 χρόνια, είχε σημάνει οριστικά το τέλος του Μικρασιατικού Ελληνισμού.
Το *"Έλση"*, γεμάτο κόσμο, είναι έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει για την επιστροφή στην Ελλάδα.

Με κάποιο από αυτά τα πλοία θα μεταφερθούν στην Ελλάδα ο *Χαράλαμπος Καζαντζίδης* και η *Γεσθημανή Ζαπτιέ*, μετέπειτα  γονείς του *Στέλιου Καζαντζίδη*.  

"Η προσφυγιά είναι μαρτύριο που κρατάει χρόνια, δεκαετίες.
Τα νέα παιδιά πρέπει να διαβάσουν τις αιτίες του ξεριζωμού των Ελλήνων της Μικρασίας για να μη βιώσει ξανά ο Ελληνισμός ανάλογες καταστάσεις."

Έλση.jpg

Νέα πατρίδα.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Φίλε Αντώνη 

Για μια ακόμη φορά μας καταπλήσσεις με εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες και γλαφυρές περιγραφές.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

Γιώργος

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ντοκουμεντο ειναι πρωτης σειρας και πολυ γλαφυρο!Ασχετα αν τα ασματα του ιου του ζευγαριου τα βρισκω εξω απο τα γουσταααααααααααααα μου:cry:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νομίζω ότι ανακαλύψαμε μια σημαντική φωτογραφία σε μια απρόσμενη πηγή.
> ...........
> υπάρχει μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του πλοίου *"Έλση".*
> Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στη Μικρασία.
> 
> Έλση.jpg


Very important photograph. Thank you!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here are some of _Elsie's_ schedules
> 
> May 15, 1909 ---  Piraeus, Alexandria, Port Said
> July 16, 1919 ---  Piraeus, Herakleion, Rethymnon, Chania, Alexandria, Port Said
> 19190515 Elsi.jpg19190716 Palios.jpg
> 
> November 24, 1919 ---  Piraeus, Chalkis, Volos, Thessaloniki
> December 18, 1919 ---  Piraeus, Chios, Mytilene, Thesasloniki, Bolos, Chalkis, Piraeus
> 19191124 Palios.jpg19191218 Palios.jpg


One more advertisement of *Elsie* going to Alexandria or Port Said on May 17, 1919

19190517 Elsi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα προπολεμικα Ελληνικα επιβατηγα, το *Ελση*. Ο πινακας ειναι απο ενας ζωγραφο που υπογραφει Κωνσταντινος 2002. Ειναι ο Κωνσταντινος Ζωγραφος. Εξαιρετικα εργα!

Elsh.jpg

Elsi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ellinis_, πιο ναναι αυτο το ωραιο παλιο σκαρι στον Ευριπο;  Το ΕΛΙΑ λεει 1910 αλλα εμενα μου φαινεται αργοτερα...  Το *Παρος*; Το *Ιεραξ*;

Evripos.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> _Ellinis_, πιο ναναι αυτο το ωραιο παλιο σκαρι στον Ευριπο; Το ΕΛΙΑ λεει 1910 αλλα εμενα μου φαινεται αργοτερα... Το *Παρος*; Το *Ιεραξ*;
> 
> Evripos.JPG


Ούτε το ένα, ούτε το άλλο. Για δοκίμασε σε κάτι από "Τζών"  :Wink:  
Για να βοηθήσω η χρονολογία είναι δεκαετία του '10 αλλά λίγα χρόνια αργότερα απ ότι λέει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το βρηκαμε λοιπον! Το *ΕΛΣΗ!* Ευχαριστω πολυ! Ν

----------


## george_kerkyra

Στην 1η φωτογραφία της 1ης σελίδας το ΕΛΣΗ είναι πρυμνοδετημένο στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας στη θέση "Καφε Γυαλί".
Φωτογραφία του δημοσιεύεται και στον "Οδηγό της Κέρκυρας του 1936"

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην 1η φωτογραφία της 1ης σελίδας το ΕΛΣΗ είναι πρυμνοδετημένο στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας στη θέση "Καφε Γυαλί".
> Φωτογραφία του δημοσιεύεται και στον "Οδηγό της Κέρκυρας του 1936"


Τετοια να μας ανεβαζεις!  Μπραβο!

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην 1η φωτογραφία της 1ης σελίδας το ΕΛΣΗ είναι πρυμνοδετημένο στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας στη θέση "Καφε Γυαλί".
> Φωτογραφία του δημοσιεύεται και στον "Οδηγό της Κέρκυρας του 1936"


αγαπητέ Γιώργο, αν παρατηρήσεις στη διαφήμιση αναφέρεται ως πράκτορας στην Κέρκυρα ο Θεοτόκης. Αναρωτιέμαι εαν ήταν συγγενής της Σοφίας Θεοτόκη που παντρεύτηκε το 1929 τον Ιωάννη Τόγιακαι η οποία είναι σήμερα εν ζωή. Ο Ι.Τόγιας έδωσε αργότερα το όνομα της στο ακτοπλοϊκό ΣΟΦΙΑ.
 Για τη μεταφορά των καλεσμένων στο γάμου είχαν καταπλεύσει στην Κέρκυρα και τα έξι πλοία της οικογένειας.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Θα έχεις νεότερα για το θέμα αυτό σε 4-5 μέρες (εκτός απρόοπτου)

----------


## george_kerkyra

Παργαματικά, στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται το έλα να δεις.
Προσωπικά κλείδωσα ένα blog με φωτογραφίες της Κέρκυρας που έχω γιατί το είχαν κατακλέψει χωρίς την παραμικρή αναφορά (ακόμα και φωτογραφίες των οποίων έχω τα αρνητικά. Μάλιστα, μία από αυτές είναι αναρτημένη στο nautilia και δείχνει την πλώρη του Π/Θ Ηγουμενίτσα. ¶γνωστο από ποιά διαδρομή έφτασε εδώ)

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Από την εφημερίδα «Ελεύθερον Βήμα» της 18ης Αυγούστου 1928, παρουσιάζω τη συνημμένη αγγελία με τα δρομολόγια του *«ΕΛΣΗ».*
Παρατηρούμε ότι, ως πλοιοκτήτη αναφέρει την *«ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΪΑ ΜΑΝΤΑΦΟΥΝΗ Α.Ε.»,* επίσης ότι εκτελούσε δυο δρομολόγια, ένα προς Μπρίντηζι, επέστρεφε Πειραιά, και σε 4 μέρες, συνέχιζε προς Σάμο. Υποθέτω ότι περί του ιδίου πλοίου πρόκειται (?). 

Εφημ. Ελεύθ.Βήμα 19.8.1928  16 Έλση, Μανταφούνη Α.Ε..jpg

----------


## Ellinis

΄Ετσι είναι αγαπητέ Νίκο, το ΕΛΣΗ είχε περάσει για μερικά χρόνια στην ιδιοκτησία της Ατμ.Μανταφούνη.  
Παρακάτω το λογότυπο της εταιρείας από έγγραφο του ΄30 όπου αναφέρονται και τα τρία πλοία της. Τα ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ και ΜΥΚΑΛΗ περιήλθαν en bloc στην Ατμοπλοϊα Κ. Τόγια το 1928, ενώ το ΕΛΣΗ περιήλθε αργότερα στην εταρεία του Ιωάννη Τόγια.

mantafouni1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΄Ετσι είναι αγαπητέ Νίκο, το ΕΛΣΗ είχε περάσει για μερικά χρόνια στην ιδιοκτησία της Ατμ.Μανταφούνη.  
> Παρακάτω το λογότυπο της εταιρείας από έγγραφο του ΄30 όπου αναφέρονται και τα τρία πλοία της. Τα ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ και ΜΥΚΑΛΗ περιήλθαν en bloc στην Ατμοπλοϊα Κ. Τόγια το 1928, ενώ το ΕΛΣΗ περιήλθε αργότερα στην εταρεία του Ιωάννη Τόγια.
> 
> mantafouni1.jpg


*Θεμιστοκλης (1869−1933)* , πρωην *Raven* και *Πηνειος* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=14   Στο τελος της ζωης του *Καρυστος Τογια* για δυο χρονια

*Μυκαλη* (1885−1933), πρωην _Eldorado_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F5%EA%E1%EB%E7

----------


## τοξοτης

Το πιο κάτω *ELSIE* έχει σχέση με το αναφερόμενο;

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Elsie-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πιο κάτω *ELSIE * έχει σχέση με το αναφερόμενο.
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Elsie-01.html


Το φορτηγο TRELYON του 1881 εγινε ενα ELSIE το 1912. Υπηρχαν καμμια δεκαρια ELSIE πριν απο το 1920

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ελση*  στις 26 Ιουνου 1926 απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Αλεξανδρεια
Ν

19260626 Elsie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραια καρτποσταλ απο την Θεσσαλονικη που δειχνει το *ΕΛΣΗ*. 

Elsie.jpg

Να θυμησω οτι ο _gtogias_ ειχε ανεβασει στο παρελθον και αλλη μια καρτποσταλ απο διαφορετικη θεση

Thessaloniki_1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην 1η φωτογραφία της 1ης σελίδας το ΕΛΣΗ είναι πρυμνοδετημένο στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας στη θέση "Καφε Γυαλί".
> Φωτογραφία του δημοσιεύεται και στον "Οδηγό της Κέρκυρας του 1936"


Το 1936 το *Ελση* ηταν πλοιο του _Ιωαννου Τογια_. Εκτος απο τα ταξιδια ατην Ακαρνανια και το Ιονιον, ενα συνηθες δρομολογιο του ηταν για Παροναξια μεχρι την Φολεγανδρο!

Το _Αμφιτριτη_ παρα κατω ειναι λαθος του τυπογραφειου. Προκειται για το *Αμβρακια*

19360611 Elsie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το _Αμφιτριτη_ παρα κατω ειναι λαθος του τυπογραφειου. Προκειται για το *Αμβρακια*
> 
> 19360611 Elsie.jpg


Δεν είναι απαραίτητα λάθος μιας και υπήρχε ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ που ταξίδευε εκείνη την εποχή στην ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το βρηκαμε λοιπον! Το *ΕΛΣΗ!* Ευχαριστω πολυ! Ν


Φαινεται οτι το *Ελση* ηταν αγαπητο πλοιο της Θεσσαλονικης, η οτι ενας φωτογραφος ειχε παρει οσες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου μπορουσε. Εδω αλλη μι φωτογραφια του *Ελση* απο το delcampe

Elsie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΈΛΣΗ σε μια φωτογραφία του Κώστα Ζημέρη από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του δήμου Βόλου
Ένα από τα πλοία που υπηρετήσαν πίστα τις θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα τόσο σε ειρήνη όσο και πόλεμο. Υπηρέτησε στον Α' παγκόσμιο ως μεταγωγικό, στη Μικρασιατική εκστρατεία ως εξοπλισμένο εύδρομο, ως μεταγωγικό και ως νοσοκομειακό και στο Β' παγκόσμιο ως μεταγωγικό. 

Elsi off Volos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην εφημεριδα _Δημοκρατης_ της Λεσβου της 2ας Ιουλιου 1933 βρηκα μια καταχωρηση οπου το _Ελση_ παρουσιαζοταν σαν πλοιο της Ατμοπλοιας Τογια-Βεντουρη. Τι ακριβως ειναι η ατμοπλοια Βεντουρη;

19330702 Elsie Democratis Lesvou.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το Μάρτιο του 1934 το ΈΛΣΗ βγήκε από μια ανακαίνηση που βελτίωσε τους χώρους του. 

elsi.jpg

Με τις αλλαγές το πλοίο απέκτησε όπως αναφέρει σχετικό άρθρο στην εφημερίδα Σφαίρα "μια θαυμάσια βεράντα-θερμοκήπιο"! που θέλει προφανώς να περιγράψει το αγγλικό glass enclosed promenade... Σε αυτή τη βεράντα οι τυχεροί επιβάτες της Α' θέσης μπορούσαν να χαλαρώσουν σε σαιζ λόγκ ακούγοντας ραδιόφωνο ή το πιάνο. Το πλοίο μπορούσε να μεταφέρει 250 επιβάτες Α' και Β' θέσης και 300 Γ' σε "χώρο προφυλασώμενο τελείως από τις καιρικές μεταβολές".
Σε ένα πρώτο ταξίδι γνωριμίας με οικοδεσπότη τον ιδιοκτήτη Ιωάννη Τόγια  και τη σύζηγο του Σοφία, το πλοίο έπλευσε ως την Αίγινα αναπτύσοντας ταχύτητα  14 κόμβων.

Και κάποια από τα δρομολόγια που έκανε εκείνη τη χρονιά το ΈΛΣΗ:
elsi 7-34.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ελση* στην Θεσσαλονικη το 1916. Καλυτερη εμφανιση προηγουμενης φωτογραφιας.
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/memsmn_fr
Elsie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στις 14 Απριλίου 1940 το ΈΛΣΗ είχε ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα όταν προσέκρουσε σε βράχια στο ακρωτήριο του Μαραθώνα. Ο έμπειρος πλοίαρχος Δ.Κανάς προσάραξε το σκάφος στα αβαθή του όρμου για να αποφευχθούν τα χειρότερα. Ένας ναύτης έχασε τη ζωή του κατά την πρόσκρουση και πέντε επιβάτες πνίγηκαν και έξι αγνοούνταν όταν πανικόβλητοι αποπειράθηκαν να εγκαταλείψουν το πλοίο χωρίς να υπάρχει σχετική εντολή του πλοιάρχου.
Ας δούμε και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα:

elsi 12 4 40.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To EΛΣΗ σημαιοστολισμένο και στην Τήνο μέσα από φιλμάκι της εταιρίας Τόγια. 

elsi1.jpg elsi at tenos.jpg

Το καράβι της εταιρίας Τόγια βυθίστηκε στις 29 Απριλίου 1941 - σαν σήμερα δηλαδή - από τα γερμανικά βομβαρδιστικά στη Σούδα. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του Πλοίαρχος Ιωάννης Τόγιας σε γράμμα του προς τον Γιώργο Φουστάνο (που δημοσιεύτηκε στο βιβλίο "Ελληνική Ατκοπλοΐα 1945-1995") αναφέρει σχετικά οτι "_της ατυχούς Έλσης ημιβυθισμένης στο λιμένα Σούδας ως μου ανέφερε ο Πλοίαρχος της κ.Πάτσης επανέλθον προ 6 ημερών εκείθεν_". Το καράβι ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε από τους Γερμανούς όπως αναφέρουμε και στο 1ο ποστ του θέματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και στην πρώτη φωτό είναι βέβαια στην Κάρυστο.

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι Γιώργο. Όταν ο καπετάν Γιάννης Τόγιας έφερνε ένα καινούριο καράβι το πήγαινε πρώτα στην Τήνο για να πάρει την ευχή της Μεγαλόχαρης και μετά στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του στην Κάρυστο για να το δουν οι συντοπίτες του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για τον φίλο Ellinis.

Το πρακτορείο _"Ατμοπλοίας Ιωάννη Τόγια"_ στα Χανιά. Βλέπουμε ταμπέλες με το όνομα _ΕΛΣΗ_, και στα δρομολόγια διαβάζουμε :
_"Αναχωρεί εκάστην Παρασκευήν πρωί(αν) διά Ρέθυμνον, Ηράκλειον, Πειραιά, Χίον, ........."_
και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τελευταία αναφέρεται η Μυτιλήνη ??? 

03.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο. Το πλοίο έκανε και τη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης οπότε αυτό θα έγραφε. 
Ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία από ένα παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Ελλάς"

elsi togias f.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν λίγο καιρό εντάχθηκε στη δύναμη του Π.Ν. ένα νεο σκάφος - δωρεά του Π.Λασκαρίδη - που πήρε το όνομα ΚΥΚΝΟΣ Ι. Αυτό το όνομα το είχε ένα παράκτιο περιπολικό (πρώην τορπιλάκατος τύπου Nasty), λίγοι όμως θα θυμούνται ότι το όνομα αυτό είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ξανά σε πολεμικό μας πλοίο, για ένα μικρό διάστημα το 1922. Το πλοίο αυτό δεν ήταν άλλο από το ΈΛΣΗ, το οποίο στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου του 1921 μετετράπη σε βοηθητικό εύδρομο, εξοπλισμένο με δυο ταχυβόλα Κανέ, ενισχύοντας το στόλο σε νηοψίες και άλλα καθήκοντα.  Τον Αύγουστο του 1922 το ΈΛΣΗ μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΥΚΝΟΣ και το πλήρωμα του έλαβε βαθμούς του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, συνεχίζοντας ως βοηθητικό του στόλου τους πλόες του από και προς τα παράλια της Μικράς Ασίας.  
Μετά το τραγικό τέλος της Μικρασιατικής εκστρατείας, το πλοίο επεστράφη στους ιδιοκτήτες του και ξαναπήρε το όνομα ΈΛΣΗ. Η μάλλον άγνωστη αυτη πτυχή της ιστορίας του πλοίου δημοσιεύτηκε για πρώτη φορά στο τρέχον τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Ελλάς" όπου παρουσιάστηκε η ιστορία του πλοίου.
   Να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου που δείχνει το ΈΛΣΗ στην Σμύρνη, το Μάιο του 1919, όταν χρησίμευε ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο. 

elsi at smyrni L.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΈΛΣΗ αρόδο στο Βαθύ με μονάδες του Στόλου πίσω του. 
Ελση.jpg
πηγή

Και εδώ σε καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση
elsi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το ΈΛΣΗ που για τρείς δεκαετίες εξυπηρέτησε την ακτοπλοΐα αλλά και όποτε χρειάστηκε τις εθνικές ανάγκες. Προέρχονται από την ομάδα του ΦΒ "Παλιά Μύκονος - (Old Mykonos)". Για τα πλοία της οικογένειας Τόγια υπάρχει εκτενές αφιέρωμα στην ιστορίας της και των πλοίων της στο τρέχον τεύχος του γερμανικού περιοδικού Ferries.

elsi.jpg
ΕΛΣΗ.jpg

----------

